# Sayoc Kali Seminar Las Vegas 10/25/03



## Guro_Jeff (Sep 10, 2003)

Greetings to all!
Announcing a special event--Guro Jeff will be conducting a one day seminar in Las Vegas on Saturday October 25, 2003!

The seminar will be held at:
Henderson Self-Defense Center
1234 North Boulder Highway
Suite 6C
Henderson, NV 89015
702-567-0026

Time: 11am till 5pm
Cost: $75 at the door
Pre-registration available contact Guro Jeff for information... Pre-registration cost will be $65

this seminar is being hosted by my training group leader in the Las Vegas area, Adam Brooks. So, if you are interested in developing skills in Sayoc Kali in Las Vegas, be advised that I have a sponsored group in the Las Vegas area!!

The seminar site is just outside of the Las Vegas Strip area!

Guro Jeff will be conducting private group training on Sunday as well... please inquire for information!

Feel free to email or call me for further information... hope to see you all there!!
PS... RSVPs or intention to attend, please let me know! Thanks again.

Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

